# Cross Combing in 2009



## beenovice (Jun 19, 2007)

You also see massive increase in TBH beekeepers hence more cross comb


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

I started 20+ hives this year (warre and top bar) and I've had no cross-combing. All of my hives have popsicle stick starts with wax painted onto them.

Matt


----------



## elsyr (Dec 2, 2008)

Cacklewack said:


> I started 20+ hives this year (warre and top bar) and I've had no cross-combing. All of my hives have popsicle stick starts with wax painted onto them.
> 
> Matt


I'd love to have that kind of result! What size are your top bars?

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Daddy's Girl (May 5, 2008)

Cacklewack said:


> I started 20+ hives this year (warre and top bar) and I've had no cross-combing. All of my hives have popsicle stick starts with wax painted onto them.
> 
> Matt


Thanks, Matt. Much appreciated. 

Correct my memory, but you needed like 500 top bars because you were starting packages. Did you do the usual installation and feeding?


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

That is correct. I started with 8 bars each. I placed the queen in the bottom of each hive and dumped in as many bees as possible. Once dumping was complete I placed the package against the entrance of the hive until all bees were in. I used jar feeders for a week or two depending on build-up.

Matt


----------



## tommalia (Apr 27, 2009)

Started with a package of Italians about 2 or 3 weeks ago (I guess I should really keep better records shouldn't I?).

My Bars have 1.5 to 2 inch starter strips that I cut from commercially purchases wax foundations for langstrom frames. I also attached the comb from one full langstrom deep frame that I had from a hive that didn't make it last year to the second bar.

My hive is 20 inch bar length and about 17 inches deep. It's got an "end" entrance instead of a "side" entrance (This talk about the "front to back" and "side to side" gets confusing for me. I think of the "end" where I have my entrance as the "front" however it seems that those that put their entrances along the long axis consider that the front.) Anyway, the entrance is oriented almost due south, so the long axis, perpendicular to the bars, is oriented north/south.

I've got really nice straight comb so far on about 7 bars. No signs yet of any curving.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Is anyone seeing a massive increase in either cross-combing*

I would suggest using Carniolans because they construct excellent combs
Ernie


----------



## elsyr (Dec 2, 2008)

tommalia said:


> Started with a package of Italians about 2 or 3 weeks ago (I guess I should really keep better records shouldn't I?).
> 
> My Bars have 1.5 to 2 inch starter strips that I cut from commercially purchases wax foundations for langstrom frames. I also attached the comb from one full langstrom deep frame that I had from a hive that didn't make it last year to the second bar.
> 
> ...


Interesting - I wonder if the greater vertical depth of your starter strips (compared to a popsicle stick) has made the difference?

Doug


----------



## tommalia (Apr 27, 2009)

I think this may be part of it, because when I look at how they start the comb, the work the edges of the foundation exactly like it is the leading edge of all the natural comb. So, I'm thinking, since the foundation starter strips are so thin and straight and so far down form the top bar, they don't really have a chance to start wandering from side to side. Now I'm a little concerned that they are not going to glue to top edge of the comb to the bar and I'll end up with comb hanging some what precariously from just the foundation starter strips, but that's yet to be seen. I'll try to keep you posted. BTW, I've got another post under a thread where I was asking if anyone recognize a worm where I have pictures of the comb. You can several of the bars that they were just starting to draw down from the starter strips in those pictures.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I haven't seen any increase. I try to use good comb guides that protrude quite a bit. I pay no attention to the direction they face.


----------

